# Keep moving forward



## Lupia

Hi,
 I'd like to know what would be the accurate way to say "keep moving forward" in korean.
It's often said when you're facing a difficult time in life for the purpose of encouraging you.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aralaral

계속 전진해라 or 계속 (앞으로) 나아가라 - direct translation of "keep moving forward" but it is not commonly used phrase.
전화위복轉禍爲福 - it's one of the traditional 4 letters phrases meaning "difficulty that you are facing now can be (transformed into) an opportunity if you work hard relentlessly". usage example "전화위복의 기회로 삼아서 열심히 하자".
힘내 or 화이팅(fighting) - I think this will be the most often-said phrase for the purpose of encouraging. 힘내 means "cheer up", "hang in there" and 화이팅 is usually placed at the end of the sentence like this "전화위복의 기회로 삼아서 열심히 하자, 화이팅".


----------



## rumistar

I think Aralaral's reply is more than enough.
Also, if you want to use that expression, focusing "encouraging", I think "포기하지 마." is also a good expression to use.
"포기하지 마." literally means "Don't give up!" but it is very often used in another way to say "keep moving forward".


----------



## Lupia

Thanks a lot, both replies have been very helpful.
 Thanks


----------

